# Knots in his hair



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

So I know its been over a year since i've posted on here, but I just came home from college for christmas and my baby Elvis has so many knots! He has them around his neck, under his legs, and stomach. I have been brushing them every day, put lots of conditioner in his hair but its like they keep getting bigger. I've caught him a couple times biting at his fur and skin so i think thats how they come about, but i can't get them out or get him to stop! Does anyone have any advice?!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

If he's that knotted up, perhaps you should consider getting him professionally groomed, which may require him being shaved. It sounds like it could be uncomfortable for him, if he's biting his fur. I don't think that would cause knotting. Do you brush him regularly? If he's in a long coat, you 'should' be brushing or combing him daily. (That's one reason I keep Bonnie in a shorter cut - I'm lazy. :biggrin: )


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree, he may have to be cut down. Don't worry too much - they look cute cut shorter. My dogs only have long hair on their ears and tails. It's SO much easier to maintain.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GIVING A PUPPY CUT IS EASIER ,HOWEVER IF IF WANT TO GROW IT A LITTLE AFTER THE GROOMER GETS THE KNOTS OUT ,I USE A COMB AND A BRUSH MAKE SURE YOU GET TO HIS ROOTS. THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOU MIGHT NOT BE GETTING THE ROOTS ALSO THE RIGHT TYPE OF SHAMPOO, CONDITIONER,AFTER CONDITIONER,ETC I HAD TO EXPERIMENT THE ONE THAT WORKED BETTER FOR BACI'S TYPE OF HAIR . GOOD LUCK TO YOU


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree that you should take him to a professional groomer. That happened to me with Tuli before, and I also tried to brush them and put lots of conditioner but he I felt it was too uncomfortable for him. They had to shave him and he looked like a lab rat for a while :bysmilie: but it grew back. The only thing that I was told that it's not very good to shave them becuase there coat because ugly. I don't know if this is true ! 

Good luck


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> The only thing that I was told that it's not very good to shave them becuase there coat because ugly. I don't know if this is true !
> 
> Good luck[/B]


They're never ugly - they're Maltese!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486882
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true .. tuli made a very sexy "lab rat" :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486885
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Bonnie's never had to be shaved down, but I've had her cut to about an inch. She's pretty sexy, too. :chili:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I have to agree, a maltese is never ugly. :biggrin: About Elvis and his matts I think he is probably biting at them because they are pulling his skin and making him uncomfortable. It sounds to me like he needs to have his hair cut really short if not shaved. By your post it sounds like your family is caring for Elvis for you while you are away at college, am I right? If that is the case I would like to suggest that you keep Elvis in a short puppy cut until a time when you are able to keep up with his grooming yourself. I keep Gracie in a short cut, her ears are a little longer but I don't keep her tail as long as others do. I think she is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Something is making him uncomfortable that it is causing him to itch. It actually looks like they are biting their hair. Pulling on the coat with their teeth and scratching with their feet do mat the hair. If you want to keep the hair long you can buy a spray bottle of PINK at the dollar store and spray it on the matt as you work it out from the bottom up. Gently tease the hair loose. She will be oily after this, so wash her in dawn dish soap then regular shampoo and a good cream rinse diluted then rinsed out. Static electricity causes hair to mat in the winter. 
If you just want to start over, puppy cut is very cute. 
Tina


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah I have shaved him before and I know he loves it because he is more free but i love his long. So what we do is take him in every couple months and have a cut. The vet said that he has allergies that's why he itches his skin so now we pay top dollar price for shampoo and conditioner plus the whiteing shampoo. My parents are taking really good care of him while i am away so its hard to tell them what to do. but thank you for the advice and i will try everything I need to figure these things out! :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I have one of these and I totally love it. http://www.theuntangler.com/ you can't buy it on their site though. I got mine at Pet Supplies Plus. It was maybe like 4 or 5 dollars. You can also get it here.


I also have one of these that works great too. http://www.fourpaws.com/products/professio...moving-comb.htm You can click on the picture to see it bigger. I also got this at Pet Supplies Plus but it can be purchased online too.

Good Luck!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

IMHO he is probably biting at them because the mats are hurting him (they pull). If I were you I'd probably cut his hair. Some of those mats get so bad that they can't even be cut out, and if you do decide to brush them, it will hurt  Luci always gets bad mats under her arms and I always end up having to cut them out because she cries if I try brushing.  Anyway, good luck!!


----------



## kaebonz (Dec 5, 2007)

> Yeah I have shaved him before and I know he loves it because he is more free but i love his long. So what we do is take him in every couple months and have a cut. The vet said that he has allergies that's why he itches his skin so now we pay top dollar price for shampoo and conditioner plus the whiteing shampoo. My parents are taking really good care of him while i am away so its hard to tell them what to do. but thank you for the advice and i will try everything I need to figure these things out! :biggrin:[/B]



Ok this is going to sound weird maybe but I have a big dog with allergies and sensitive skin and have tried every shampoo under the sun that was for sensitive skin and allergies and nearly went broke as they are so spendy. Guess what ended up working best on her, good ol' J&J baby shampoo. And it took me forever to figure it out. With the cost of specialty shampoo, it is worth a try.


----------

